# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Get Accelerator (Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc): описание и лечение

## NickGolovko

19-20 октября 2009 года зафиксирован всплеск активности нового троянского вымогателя.

_Наименование:_

Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc (Лаборатория Касперского)
_Также известен как:_

Gen:[email protected] (BitDefender)
Trojan.Winlock.366 (DrWeb)
_Самоназвание:_

Get Accelerator

_Симптомы:_

На Рабочем столе жертвы появляется изображение с надписью, сообщающей, что доступ к сети Интернет блокирован в связи с нелицензионным использованием программы Get Accelerator. Вредоносное ПО отображает убывающий таймер и предлагает пользователю отправить SMS-сообщение с текстом 



```
acv<набор цифр>
```

на короткий номер 9099. Сетевой функционал операционной системы при активном вредоносном ПО действительно нарушается.


_Состав вредоносной программы:_

Вредоносное ПО Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc (Get Accelerator) состоит из двух компонентов. 

1) драйвер %WinDir%\dmgr134.sys, размер файла - 44544 байта. В протоколах AVZ отображается как модуль пространства ядра. 
2) библиотека %system32%\{991F0AD1-DA5D-4dc3-B0BA-F46BA0F1D3CB}.dll, размер файла - 38400 байт. В протоколах AVZ отображается как внедренная DLL (модуль процесса). Четкой привязки к определенным процессам не выявлено.

_Рекомендации в случае заражения:_

Если ваш ПК заражен вредоносным ПО Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc (Get Accelerator), то Антивирусный портал VirusInfo настоятельно рекомендует вам ни в коем случае не следовать указаниям мошенников и не отправлять никаких SMS-сообщений на указанный ими номер. 

Для удаления типичного представителя Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc (Get Accelerator) с обычного домашнего или офисного ПК необходимо выполнить скрипт в AVZ:



```
begin
 SearchRootkit(true, true);
 SetAVZGuardStatus(true);
 QuarantineFile('%WinDir%\dmgr134.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('%System32%\{991F0AD1-DA5D-4dc3-B0BA-F46BA0F1D3CB}.dll','');
 DeleteFile('%System32%\{991F0AD1-DA5D-4dc3-B0BA-F46BA0F1D3CB}.dll');
 DeleteFile('%WinDir%\dmgr134.sys');
 BC_ImportALL;
 ExecuteSysClean;
 BC_Activate;
 RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Операционная система перезагрузится.

Если предложенный скрипт не помог, вам необходимо будет пройти лечение на VirusInfo, подготовив протоколы исследования системы в соответствии с Правилами оформления запроса.

_Примеры жалоб на Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc (Get Accelerator):_

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=57597
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=57628
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=57672
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=57683
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=57860
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=57849

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nk_l

А как распространяется данный зловред?

----------


## Семенова Елена

скажите, пож-та, как можно проделать все манипуляции по лечению, если эта вредная прога не пускает в интернет?

----------


## Kuzz

*Семенова Елена*, 
Логи можно на флешку копировать и отсылать с незараженного компьютера с выходом в и-нет.

----------


## DVi

> скажите, пож-та, как можно проделать все манипуляции по лечению, если эта вредная прога не пускает в интернет?


Выполните Правила оформления запроса. Для скачивания указанных в Правилах программ воспользуйтесь любым незараженным компьютером, подключенным к сети Интернет, и перенесите их на свой компьютер с помощью флешки.

*Добавлено через 1 час 56 минут*

*Внимание!*
Темы для оказания помощи следует создавать в разделе "Помогите".
Вот пример: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=57849

----------


## PavelA

Пусть буду третьим, но все же:
Приходите к нам в "Помогите", логи с собою приносите.
Рецепт, или скрипт в помощь получите и
"Спасибо" скажите.

----------


## bolshoy kot

> Вредоносное ПО Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc (Get Accelerator) состоит из двух компонентов. 
> 
> 1) драйвер %WinDir%\dmgr134.sys, размер файла - 44544 байта. В протоколах AVZ отображается как модуль пространства ядра. 
> 2) библиотека %system32%\{991F0AD1-DA5D-4dc3-B0BA-F46BA0F1D3CB}.dll, размер файла - 38400 байт. В протоколах AVZ отображается как внедренная DLL (модуль процесса). Четкой привязки к определенным процессам не выявлено.


А DLL внедряется драйвером? В интернете есть информация, что этот вирус связан с файлом "C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe" - модифицирует его.

----------


## jogod

> *Семенова Елена*, 
> Логи можно на флешку копировать и отсылать с незараженного компьютера с выходом в и-нет.


А можно загружать требуемые программы с зараженного компьютера, если загружаешься с измененной датой в BIOS?
Спасибо.

----------


## PavelA

Можно. Но после этого приходите в "Помогите". 
Идентификатор одной из dll меняется.

----------


## jogod

А если Касперский находит вирус, удаляет его и при перезагрузке это окно уже не появляется, то инцидент исчерпан? или все же лучше перестраховаться и оформить запрос вам?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> А если Касперский находит вирус, удаляет его и при перезагрузке это окно уже не появляется, то инцидент исчерпан? или все же лучше перестраховаться и оформить запрос вам?


Не помешает

----------


## NickGolovko

> А как распространяется данный зловред?


К нам до сих пор не попал дроппер, поэтому точно сказать мы не можем. Некоторые пострадавшие утверждают, что переходили по предложенным им ссылкам; возможно, производились спам-рассылки со взломанных учетных записей в социальных сетях и интернет-пейджерах. В частности, по неподтвержденным данным, за несколько дней до начала эпидемического распространения Get Accelerator пользователям ICQ массово рассылались ссылки на вредоносное ПО для хищения учетных данных.




> А DLL внедряется драйвером? В интернете есть информация, что этот вирус связан с файлом "C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe" - модифицирует его.


Сам файл winlogon.exe не затрагивается, просто это один из процессов, в которые внедряется вредоносная DLL. Драйвер же, судя по всему, предназначен для защиты библиотеки и ее восстановления в случае попыток уничтожить ее.

----------


## Nikkollo

> Для удаления типичного представителя Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc (Get Accelerator) с обычного домашнего или офисного ПК необходимо выполнить скрипт в AVZ:


 ИМХО в скрипте прямые пути к файлам лучше заменить на макросы.

----------


## nk_l

*NickGolovko*, спс

----------


## Shu_b

> *NickGolovko*, спс


Спасибо можно нажать -

----------


## NickGolovko

> ИМХО в скрипте прямые пути к файлам лучше заменить на макросы.


Резонно. Отредактировал

----------


## goshMAN

был у нас такой вирус..как ни странно но антивири не сильно помогли...сделали все вручную: удалили лишнюю библиотеку и переименовалм файл (удалить не дал). Потом перезагрузили и почистили авторан в реестре.

----------


## filh

> на короткий номер 9099


Так же и на номер 7122
Так же изменили окно, установили флаг "поверх всех окон".
Класс окна #32770
Удачи!

----------


## Mashe

Спасибо, помогли вылечить!!! :Clapping:

----------


## OEG

Всем спасибо.. принесли машинку с такой же проблемой..
после выполнения скрипта файл dmgr134.sys остался (?), но затем удалился без проблем и больше не появился..
еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Makarenya

Данная гадость, помимо вышеперечисленных файлов, также упоминается в реестре.
Ветка: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\dmgr134]
А убить её можно легко и без стороннего ПО. Файл dmgr134.sys не держится системой, поэтому достаточно убить его проводником. После перезагрузки проблемма исчезнет, видимо .sys - файл является загрузчиком .dll файла. Для чистоты души сможете убивать {991F0AD1-DA5D-4dc3-B0BA-F46BA0F1D3CB}.dll, тем самым распрощавшись с самим трояном полностью. (Корзину почистите под конец)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## hiera

Мне позвонила подруга, сказала, что у нее гетакселератор требует активации и заблокировал интернет. Я приезжала 30 октября в пятницу, ничего не смогла сделать... приехала домой нашла ваш форум, все переписала. А вчера ездила к ней еще раз, но по какой-то счастливой случайности гетакселератор написал,что активация произошла и все..... Интернет работает, все замечательно. Я поставила антивирус Zonealarm он благополучно нашел и удалил так называемый Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gc.

----------


## osv2

Здравствуйте господа! Я за последнее время дважды столкнулся с этой дрянью. Я не всё читал в этом посте, но надо начинать с владельца номера 7122 и тому подобных. Эти подонки просто и тупо имеют доход. Можно позвонить любому сотовому оператору и выяснить чей номер. После звонка контент провайдеру, владеещему сим номером, с некоторым трудом я выяснил, что достаточно перевести часы вперед на 3 дня, перегрузиться п, потом назад, и эта зараза будет самостоятельно удалена. Проверил - получилось. Я ОТ ВСЕХ РАЗУМНЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ ТРЕБУЮ ПОДГОТОВИТЬ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ ДЛЯ ОБРАЩЕНИЯ В МИЛИЦИЮ, ЧТО-БЫ ДАВИТЬ ЭТИХ ГАДОВ. у МЕНЯ ДВА СКРИНШОТА С ПОРНОГРАФИЕЙ И ДВА ВИРУСА ГЕТ АКСЕЛЕРАТОР И  uFast Download Manager. Не давайте себя трахать!

----------


## grolin

всем привет.
есть еще признаки присутствия зловреда? 
все описанные выше файл и ветка в реестре отсутствуют, да и картинка приведенная в принтскрине отличается...
НОД не находит, в безопасном режиме кстати оно тоже картинку показывает (((
подцепил 16 ноября, если интересно...

спасибо.

упс.. оказывается мне сюда http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=60452, сорри

----------


## max0099

*goshMAN*, 
КАК это вручную сделать? где найти эти файлы?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

как найти файл dmgr134? поиском не находится

----------


## PavelA

> goshMAN, 
> КАК это вручную сделать? где найти эти файлы?


Может лучше просто в "Помогите!" к нам сходить. Три лога и практически гарантированное лечение от этого вируса.



> Приходите к нам в "Помогите", логи с собою приносите.
> Рецепт, или скрипт в помощь получите и
> "Спасибо" скажите.

----------


## Hatchet

Добрый день дамы и господа, вот и мы с женой попали на удочку этого вируса.
Т.к. интернет занимает в жизни многое, мы конечно отправили эти смс и их было аж 2 шт. всё "удовольствие" обошлось в 1.5 т.р.
Опишу проблему и что я делал. В ПК я не силён, так что мб. каму то будет и смешно.
Есть диск С с системой и разбитый второй хард с диском D и F.
Н диске F появилась папка с набором букв и цифр(переименовал в ВИРУС), в ней ещё 2 папки(amd64 и i386) в этих папках файлы(filterpipelineprintproc.dll и т.д.) они не удалаются, ни файлы ни папки. Я так понимаю что вирус идёт из них.
У меня антивирус nod32, каждый день, он находит в system32 троян в файле {991F0AD1-DA5D-4dc3-B0BA-F46BA0F1D3CB}.dll, после удалить ,просит перезагрузку, после перезагрузки он или удаляется или нет, когда как, но даже если он удаляется, то потом опять появляется. 
В system32 полно файлов с DLL и много синих файлов, это нормально? меня пугает.
Скачал утилиту AVZ она ни чего не нашла, потом выполнил скрипт в AVZ, как написано у вас, файл на диске C пропал, но папка на диске F осталась.
Сейчас вот скачал всё остальное что у вас написано в теме "Перейти к созданию темы с просьбой о помощи" и читаю инструкцию, буду делать всё как там написано.
Мб. что-то ещё посоветуете, только по проще) я не всё понял в выше написанных постах) хотел бы узнать про синие папки, что такое DLL и вирус ли та папка, про которую написал.

----------


## VV2006

*Hatchet*



> Н диске F появилась папка с набором букв и цифр(переименовал в ВИРУС), в ней ещё 2 папки(amd64 и i386) в этих папках файлы(filterpipelineprintproc.dll и т.д.) они не удалаются, ни файлы ни папки. Я так понимаю что вирус идёт из них.


Такая папка остаётся обычно после обновления системы. И filterpipelineprintproc.dll - обычно мелкософтовский файл (Print Filter Pipeline Proxy).
Синим цветом отображаются системные файлы Windows.
По поводу Нода... Что сказать, популярный антивирус. Ну прям как Филипп Киркоров.  :Smiley: 
А с {991F0AD1-DA5D-4dc3-B0BA-F46BA0F1D3CB}.dll - точно в раздел "Помогите".

----------


## Ymorozoff

Доброго времени суток! Схватил сие чудо 23.11. Просили отправить СМС 261019622 на ном 1350. Перепробовал все, что здесь говорилось - не помогло. DrWeb (CureIt) ничего не нашел. Таких файлов (dmgr134) в системе просто не было... Помогло простое решение - перевел системные часы на 3 дня вперед - все пропало, потом обратно... Пока все работает...

----------


## McCormak

> Помогло простое решение - перевел системные часы на 3 дня вперед - все пропало, потом обратно... Пока все работает...


Это что то из разряда - прыжки с бубнами. Хотя попробую  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> Помогло простое решение - перевел системные часы на 3 дня вперед - все пропало, потом обратно... Пока все работает...


Перестанет работать, приходите в "Помогите!" или опять сдвигайте часы.  :Wink:

----------


## josex

Сегодня в ICQ появился баннер, предлагающий скачать "шкурку" для аськи. Нажав на ссылку у меня вылетел интернет и все зависло...когда перезагрузила комп, вылезла эта гадость со своим требованием отправить СМС. Хорошо, что дома есть еще и ноутбук. Поискала в инете, как избавиться от этой дряни. Но найти какие-либо подозрительные файлы вручную не удалось. Пробовала DrWeb (CureIt) - не помогло. В итоге переустановила дату на месяц назад, заработал интернет. Как выставила дату на актуальну., снова появилось это же сообщение и заблокировался интернет. Тогда я опять переставила даты, перезагрузила компьютер, зашла в интернет и скачала с официального сайта Avast! ознакомительную версию антивируса. Установила его и запустила проверку. В итоге обнаружено и удалено 7 файлов, зараженные трояном((( Сейчас дату вернула на актуальную, все работает, сообщение больше не вылезает. Попробуйте таким же способом. Желаю удачи!

----------


## Anti-†

*Скажите пожалуйста, а какой ещё вред наносит данный вирус...?.....
(например удаляет мои файлы, крадёт информацию, пароли и т.д.)*
Столкнулся с ним совсем недавно, искал программы для скачивания файлов типа FLV (видео, музыка) с ресурсов имеющими flash проигрователи вместо прямой ссылки на файл.

С вирусом вроде разобрался, с помощью автозагрузки в панели пуск и антивируса AVG я проследил путь данного экземпляра, который находился в папке E:/WINDOWS/Downloaded Installations, затем удалить его не получилось так как он находился в неком VIRUS VAULT у моего антивируса (тем не менее окно трояна все равно давало о себе знать), я сделал восстановление системы, (на положение вещей в состоянии за день до того как подцепил эту Х*#!% ), зашёл в ту же папку удалил EXE файл и вычистил её полностью...вроде всё хорошо больше ничего не появляется, но он мне полностью убил firefox (вначале просто начал интернет плохо себя чувствовать после перезагрузки на следующее утро окно и выскочило, а браузер пришлось вручную удалять, потом устанавливая заново, так как панель управления просто отказывалась делать это)...а там у меня пароли сохранённые, ссылки...и т.д. поэтому я и задал вопрос....надеюсь вы меня успокоите, что переживать незачем.

----------


## Пьяный бурундук

Приветствую всех!
Потратил сегодня целый день на борьбу с модифицированной дрянью.
Бонусом к окошку с отсчетом времени шел заблокированный диспетчер задач и невозможность запустить regedit
Попытка запустить любой антивирь ознаменовывалась появлением порнобаннера.
Весело, в общем  :Wink: 
Гад был обнаружен CureIt'ом в файле C:\Windows\System32\drivers\qinmuuca.sys
CureIt обозвал его Troyan.Winlock.495
В борьбе с букетом троянов отличились так же товарищи ERD Commander и HijackThis, за что им респект и уважуха.

----------


## SergPRM

также потратил весь день на борьбу с GA, который вывесил свой баннер, заблокировал regedit, запретил диспетчер задач, и походу отключил многие службы в WinXP, запретил исполнение файлов*.exe и *.com, при попытке зайти в папку AVZ или HijackThis - комп выключался. Антивирусник оказался выгруженным из системы. Вирус позволял работать с msconfig благодаря чему я сразу отключил авторан. При запуске IExploer, Opera или попытке запуска каких либо *.exe *.com *.doc файлов вываливался порно банер с еще одним требованием отправить смс с кодом на указанный в нем номер. При загрузке в режиме защиты от сбоев комп выключался в течении 1 минуты после включения (было уведомление о предстоящем выключении). Пришлось грузится с флешки, но хотя базы были обновлены на 27.11.09 г. AVZ помог лишь частично, нашелся рад троянов  и подозрительных файлов (например zlib.dll в sys32), которые были удалены, удалил папку с произвольным набором символов которая была на диске C: , но баннеры не пропали. 
Помогло следующее - при загрузки с флешки переименовал папки в которых был AVZ и HijackThis  просто по цифрам (1 и 2) соответственно. и exe-файлы аналогично обозвал 1 и 2 и сохранил их на диск C: загрузился и запустил 2.exe (HijackThis). банер пропал, появилась возможность запуска *.exe
затем сканил всем подряд, начиная с AVZ u CureIt, чистил реестр,  temp и прочая -прочая (находил антивирь и модификацию Troyan.Winlock.495)...как побочный эффект борьбы с вирусом - оказались отключены все службы, которые пришлось включать в ручную....

----------


## Ingener

Не проще ли сразу обратиться в раздел *Помогите!* и получить быструю, качественную и квалифицированную помощь, а не заниматься самолечением...

----------


## Пьяный бурундук

> Не проще ли сразу обратиться в раздел *Помогите!* и получить быструю, качественную и квалифицированную помощь, а не заниматься самолечением...


Не спортивно это  :094:

----------


## Воланд

Сегодня 30.11.09 подцепил эту дрянь.....скрипт не помог...излечился Вэбом в безопасном режиме + Аваст проверкой...чаго и всем искренне желаю

----------


## east17

28.11.2009 знакомый подхватил
букет *Get Accelerator 1350 и 3649 как*   у http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=61136 , ко всему этому флэшки блокированы, попутка запустить AVZ приводила  к перезагрузке компа. taskmgr regedit gpedit.msc SAV или не запускались или схлопывались. Как лечил:
1) LiveCD (у меня от Philka) , удалил все временные папки , потом запускал CureIt (CureIt LIVECD проверял 2 часа и ничегооо  :Furious3: ) - нашел 1 вирус в "C:\Documents and Settings\" и 2 в C:\WINDOWS\system32\
2) LiveCD , regedit - подключил как куст C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software , в нем ишем SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon там должно быть C:\WINDOWS\System32\userinit.exe, у меня сидел там еще один exe, причем CureIt его за вирус не признал. Сносите все и оставляйте только C:\WINDOWS\System32\userinit.exe
3) Перезагрузка в Safe mode. *Get Accelerator* пропал, но все еще вылетала непристойщина  с  3649.  Запуск прог все еще блокирован. 
4) Переименовываю azv а 1234.exe и запуска с параметрами ag=y am=y. Выполняю скрипт:




> begin
> SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
>  QuarantineFile('D:\WINDOWS\windows7addon.exe','');
>  QuarantineFile('D:\WINDOWS\system32\csrcs.exe','')  ;
>  QuarantineFile('D:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-0318687194-1276497934-191686497-7654\mwau.exe','');
>  QuarantineFile('D:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vtmini  .sys','');
>  QuarantineFile('D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysdrv  32.sys','');
>  QuarantineFile('D:\WINDOWS\dmgr134.sys','');
>  QuarantineFile('H:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1015\svchost.exe','');
> ...


5) Комп перезагрузился
6) Запуск AZV и Фаил->Восстановление системы - все кроме 5,10,14,15,18
7) Запуск Фаил->Сканирование. В логах есть подозрение на nguns.dll, снес ее к чертям.

РЕЗЮМЕ: система восстановлена, убито времени 8 часов.

----------


## Gnomo

Народ, Get Accelerator - это не совсем вирус, а программа у которой есть возможность деинсталяции.
Вопрос решается просто, нужна программа jv16 Power Tools, подойдёт даже триальная версия!
После установки выбираем в jv16 Power Tools пункт - Диспетчер Программ, находим в нём GA / Get Accelerator,
ставим возле него галочку и нажимаем кнопку - деинсталировать.
После деинсталяции нужно перезагрузить компьютер.
Вот и всё...
:-)
P.S. не пытайтесь найти Get Accelerator в установке/удалении программ Windows, так как он тщательно скрыт!
И будет неплохо, если после удаления Get Accelerator, вы почистите реестр Windows и просканируете систему на вирусы!!!

Удачи вам!

----------


## nihil

1 декабря клиент подцепил подобную гадость. Вот только уже модифицированную. В итоге все описанные способы не работают... все кроме одного... 




> Народ, Get Accelerator - это не совсем вирус, а программа у которой есть возможность деинсталяции.
> Вопрос решается просто, нужна программа jv16 Power Tools, подойдёт даже триальная версия!
> После установки выбираем в jv16 Power Tools пункт - Диспетчер Программ, находим в нём GA / Get Accelerator,
> ставим возле него галочку и нажимаем кнопку - деинсталировать.
> После деинсталяции нужно перезагрузить компьютер.
> Вот и всё...
> :-)


Как говорится: "Спасибо, что Вы есть"  :094: 
Прогу можно скачать здесь http://www.macecraft.com/download/jv16powertools2009/
русский в наличае имеется
пока :Beer:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Avatarus

Хочется отметить, что после удаления Get Accelerator при помощи "jv16 Power Tools" может появиться проблема с доступом к интернету, он просто блокируется. Во всяком случае так было у меня.

----------


## jes2ndr

И как ты с этим справился?как его разблокировать?

----------


## Gnomo

> Хочется отметить, что после удаления Get Accelerator при помощи "jv16 Power Tools" может появиться проблема с доступом к интернету, он просто блокируется. Во всяком случае так было у меня.


Если забокирован интернет, то:
1. Нужно проверить настройки TCP IP, IP Address, Gateway, DNS а так же надо проверить установки proxy в свойствах Internet Explorer!
2. нужно проверить маршрутизацию: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc в файле "hosts"
в файле "hosts" должна быть строчка - [127.0.0.1       localhost] без скобок естественно; и адрес вашего шлюза (Gateway) не должен быть перенаправлен на локальные ресурсы.
Для более продвинутых пользователей есть команда "route" , эта команда управляет маршрутизацией в XP, в качестве теста "route print" в командной стоке.
3. Можно удалить драйверы всех сетевых адаптеров, и установить их заново, чтобы не возиться с перенастройками маршрутизации, но потом придётся заново настроить TCP IP протокол и встроенный в систему фаервол.
4. Есть шанс, вернуть настройки, если почистить реестр, с помощью всё той-же jv16..., возможно интернет заблокирован из за лишних строчек в реестре, которые нужно удалить.

----------


## Avatarus

Написал в разделе "Помогите". Выслали скрипт для avz. После его  использования и ребута системы, сбились настройки TCP IP. Я вбил их заново - все заработало. Так что Gnomo скорее всего прав.

----------


## sabaf

Не могу ничего сделать. Эта заставка всегда поверх всех окон. Как ее тключить хотябы на время. Чтоб воспользоваться AVZ .

----------


## SteepMan

Всем привет! У меня такой же вирус появился... Но окно исчезло, а когда загружается операционная система комп начинает сильно глючить и так же не входит в интернет... И когда смотришь в диспечер задач то файл svchost.exe загружает на 100% ЦП...  Помогите пожалуйста! Что мне надо сделать?

----------


## pig

Внимательно прочитать, аккуратно выполнить

----------


## Shtriga

Безопасный режим с поддержкой командной строки (Safe Mode with Command Prompt) и запустите свежий CureIt и будет счастье...) CureIt запустите с помощью диспечера задач!!! =) Удачи! =)

----------


## Ковалев Юрий Викторо

5 декабря подцепил подобную гадость, благо есть второй комп с него вышли в интернет . С сайта скачал прогу .Запустил согласна инструкции.Спасибо комп работает

----------


## Alekssis

А тут другая история. У знакомой на компе появился это Get Accelerator. я конечно сразу заподозрил что это вирус. По поиску попал на этот сайт и ознакомился. Как решить проблему я понял. Но когда через 4 дня добрался до компа - там все работало нормально. На всякий случай провел данную процедуру. что-то там нашлось и исправилось. Но возникла другая интересная штука: не смогли зайти на сайт vkontakte.ru - пишет что аакаунт заблокирован из-за нарушений по спаму, и просит отослать смс на номер. но с другого компа на данный сай зашли нормально.
Вот у меня и возникает вопрос: Это тот же самый вирус? Или это уже что-то другое? Да и вообще подскажите каким все же антивирем лучше пользоваться???

----------


## pig

Другой, скорее всего, GA по-другому обычно действует. Список рекомендуемых антивирусов на форуме есть.

----------


## Ilron

Словил вчера Get Accelerator 1350 
Не зная, что это вирус, деинсталлировал его программой Uninstall tool.
В итоге интернет появился (пинги проходят, Nod обновляется, uTorrent качает, WebMoney работает и т.д.), а браузеры открывать странички отказываются. 
Наверно надо поправить какие-то настройки интернета?

----------


## Devate

Сегодня брат подцепил этот вирус. Видимо, модифицированная версия, ибо ни одна инструкция не помогла, кроме удаления через jv16 Power Tools. Но интернет, сами понимаете, был в дауне. После долгих поисков, решил поискать, как сбросить настройки TCP/IP. Тут же нашёл это:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

и мне сразу помогло  :Smiley:  Интернет взлетел, как и прежде!  :Wink:  Так что, решение с интернетом найдено.

Всем удачи!

----------


## Ilron

> Сегодня брат подцепил этот вирус. Видимо, модифицированная версия, ибо ни одна инструкция не помогла, кроме удаления через jv16 Power Tools. Но интернет, сами понимаете, был в дауне. После долгих поисков, решил поискать, как сбросить настройки TCP/IP. Тут же нашёл это:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
> 
> и мне сразу помогло  Интернет взлетел, как и прежде!  Так что, решение с интернетом найдено.
> 
> Всем удачи!


Не помогает, изменений нет...

----------


## AndreyKa

В связи с тем, что данная модификация в диком виде больше не встречается - тема закрыта.

----------

